# Topics > Smart things > Smart luggage >  Airwheel SR5, smart robot suitcase, Airwheel Technology Co., Ltd, Changzhou, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Airwheel Technology Co., Ltd

Home page - airwheel.net/home/product/sr3

airwheel.net/home/product/se3

----------


## Airicist

Airwheel SR3, a hands free, smart robot suitcase with visual recognition and sensing

Published on Apr 13, 2018




> Airwheel recently launched the Airwheel SR3, a smart robotic suitcase with a host of helpful features including auto-follow, intelligent obstacle avoidance, a removable battery, an anti-loss alarm and mobile remote control. The smart piece of luggage, which comes equipped with visual tracking and sensor technology, can accurately identify its owner with real-time visual recognition and tracking algorithms and switch into auto-follow mode, while avoiding obstacles with sensor aids, in much the same way as a pet following its human owner. The suitcase's smart features can be put into action by pulling out the extendable intelligent recognition rod and switching the power on.

----------


## Airicist

Best smart luggage (robot suitcase, scooter suitcase, riding luggage, following suitcase )

Published on Feb 28, 2019




> The Airwheel SE3 is a hybrid combined with suitcase and scooter. 
> It can switch between suitcase and scooter by simply pressing one button. Its top speed is 10km/h. It’s a good choice to be available for riding without any tired feeling of carrying with hands. We can ride it to anywhere we want. 
> The volume capacity of the Airwheel SE3 is 29.3L. It is reinforced with widened aluminum alloy frame at two sides to reach the maximum load of 90kg, which provides protection to the belongings inside when you are sitting on it.
> As an intelligent following suitcase, the Airwheel SR5 is useful in various scenarios. 
> It can follow the user on the carpet of the hotel and attract many attentions. The motor is running with extremely low noise without disturbing others.
> It will follow the user in the airport among the crowds without getting lost. It is equipped with ultrasonic sensor which will detect the object in the front to avoid hitting the obstacles or passersby.

----------

